# Как добраться в Кастельфидардо



## oleg45120 (19 Май 2012)

Друзья, хочу поехать в Кастельфидардо, подстроить свой инструмент. Подскажите, как добираться туда из Москвы? Я два брал туристическую путевку до Римини, а из Римини ехал на прокатной машине. Получается немного накладно по деньгам. И к тому же не хочется платить за гостиницу и в Римини и в Кастельфидардо.

Вот хотел узнать, может есть альтернативные пути. Например, лететь через Анкону и забронировать отель в Кастельфидардо? Или еще какие пути есть. Авиа перелет мне оплатят на работе. Поэтому цена перелета не очень волнует.

Может быть кто-нибудь посоветует отели в Кастельфидардо? Желательно подешевле


----------

